# Drift Valve??



## RobertKrause (Sep 16, 2011)

Regarding John Deere 4100. My 3 point arms will not go down when the lever is pushed down. We were thinking that the drift valve was stuck some how - so we put some weight on it from another loader. It did not decline. Then we re moved the cover for the valve and the arms went down. When the cover is replaced the arms will not go down. What is the problem?


----------

